# My kid is just creepy check this out



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

http://youtube.com/profile?user=turtle2778


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Maybe it's just my computer, but I can't make out a word he's saying?


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

hehe what a goofy kid.....  lol thats pretty funny


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well Sickie, I think it's a mocking of Golem from Lord of the Rings?

Still cute.....but I could add fart sounds in to it for a chuckle??


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

My precious! hehehe


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Precious.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Ah children reflections of us.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

He does that crap in the morning when im half asleep he knows it creeps me out. The kid is a freak.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

LOL... that's awesome!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Lmao-and He Knows It Creeps You Out.thats Funny


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

That creeps you out? and you're a haunter? heehaahee

that's my fav part of that movie...my precious!!!!! he's a cutie!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

The joy's of parenting.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

The kid has a sense of humor. Me like!


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

Want revenge? Send him to have Teary and I babysit for an afternoon


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

I have not seen that movie, but it was funny..... LOL :devil: don't it just suck that they know how to get to us? LOL


----------

